# Toilet Bowl Sprayer



## dlewis (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm looking to add a toilet bowl sprayer to my 28rsds. Has anyone done this modification? If so, what did you use?

This is the only sprayer that I've been able to find http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/sealand-hand-spray-kit/26779

Thanks


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

When needed, I simply use the shower head sprayer. That's how I fill the black tank at the end of the trip prior to dumping the tanks.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a Tornado on my black tank. Just hook it up to a hose and let it work while your doing other break down chores instead of hovering over the toilet. fill/dump/repeat usually works pretty good for me. Just dont forget it's on. ---Mike


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

X2 on the tornado rinser. Topic with pictures.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> When needed, I simply use the shower head sprayer. That's how I fill the black tank at the end of the trip prior to dumping the tanks.


This is your best solution.

I guess you could tap into the water line by the sink or the toilet, but the shower head is right there....very easy.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I think that the purpose of this sprayer is for ah, hmmm, "personal cleansing" or to make it easier to clean the bowl....not for cleaning the black tank.
I noticed that this feature seems to be a popular item on many of the new campers.

bbwb


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

How about pulling in an outside hose. Thread


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow. I see that now that I look at the link. I thought they were talking about a tank rinser....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bbwb said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I think that the purpose of this sprayer is for ah, hmmm, "personal cleansing" or to make it easier to clean the bowl....not for cleaning the black tank.
> I noticed that this feature seems to be a popular item on many of the new campers.
> 
> bbwb


Ha...never heard of a bidet in a trailer.


----------



## dlewis (Sep 19, 2009)

Exactly bbwb, I was really looking at this more to make it easier to clean the bowl....not for cleaning the black tank.
It is a feature that you see on many of the new campers.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

How handy are you? You could get all of the parts at your local Big box store. Go to the plumbing isle and pick up a kitchen sink sprayer, a 1/2"x 3/8" barbed tee and 3 hose clamps. Turn off the water and drain the pressure from the line. Cut the supply to the toilet and push in the tee and tighten the hose clamp on the supply line. Cut the brass end off the sprayer hose and push onto the tee and tighten the hose clamp. Turn on the water and check for leaks. Parts should cost less than $15.00 all said and done. James


----------

